# Wheelhouse Decals



## pdawson (Jan 14, 2007)

Can Anyone Tell Me Where I Can Get Some Wheelhouse Decals Of The Navigation , Plotters , Radars Or Echo Meters For My Model ?
Bow-wave-models Used To Do This But I Think They May Have Stopped Trading !


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

No idea where you can buy them now but perhaps you could make them yourself. Visit a model aircraft shop as they tend to use a lot more colour than other modellers. I am sure they will have "Black" decal sheets or similar. Then cut the size you want and before applying, draw the screen image you want.

Don


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

How about a visit to the local ship chandlery, pick up some pampflets on radars and plotters and stuff, scan them and then print what you need.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Good idea by Jerome. You could get a sheet of black decal film. Copy the brocure as he says then print it onto teh decal sheet and apply as per normal decal.
Hope this helps.

Don


----------



## Tankman (Feb 26, 2008)

You do not say in what scale you are modelling but if you try this link: www.becc.co.uk
they do sheets of dials and gauges, compass dials and dial bezels in chrome and brass colours.

Chris


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Chris, thats a good find. Never seen them before but I would think a godsend for large scale model building.

Don


----------



## pdawson (Jan 14, 2007)

thank you for all the info , lads !


----------



## rknibbs (Mar 11, 2006)

Go to www.craftycomputer.co.uk where you can get ink jet transfer film and then you can print your own transfers.


----------

